# Lisbon



## MG TF 135 (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm off to Lisbon next weekend. I have read a couple of guide books and also searched on the internet to try and get an idea of where to go.  But i thought i would ask everyone here if they have a top place to visit in Lisbon that the guide books do not mention. 

I am there for 4 days so i should have time to visit the 'tourist' photo ops but also fit in one or two hidden gems that people suggest on here. 

So c'mon people lets hear those secrets Lisbon guide books do not tell you!!


----------

